# The “Send rider thanks” button has returned



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Disappeared for awhile.....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I have it here now, too. But the problem is if you send the thanks, it let’s you send it again. So if you get a lot of app tips, it’s tough to remember which ones you thanked.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> "So if you get a lot of app tips", it's tough to remember which ones you thanked.


ummmmm &#129300; , That's a problem I don't have &#128542;, but now that I'm giving away ballz & candy canes.....I'm lookin for my tips to SPIKE!
#wishfulthinking


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd rather have a GTFOOMV button.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Exit67 said:


> I'd rather have a GTFOOMV button.


Spring ejection..... Boing!


----------

